# Just how old are you, anyway?



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It was asked in the Public Forum, "Why is this an elderly hobby?" and in the comments it was suggested a poll be taken of ages. So... here is the poll with enough possible answers that you should be able to pick one of them.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess we all should have quit this hobby at age 30,then it would be a youngsters hobby ????? 
When i was 30 and visited a Disco some kid geek looked at me and said to his friend: Now they come here to die! Mhhmm age is relative isn't it?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I would say that our hobby encompasses "all ages!" What other hobby can put a twinkle in the eyes of a great grandpa and wonder in the eyes of his great grandson?


----------



## CLBee (Dec 11, 2009)

I am 23, and just getting started in G gauge.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to estimate when I started in this hobby and THAT might be an interesting poll.... What age you started. 

Chas


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

So far there are two poll takers that don't take polls. Interesting statistic!!!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

well, so far i'm in the good category and still alive to play with my trains!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in one age bracket now, but in 4 months I'll move to another. 

Roger 
POOL RR


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am 40/20


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just want to know why the choice brackets stopped before you reached mine?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm old enough to know better. later RJD


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Well so far I am the only under 20 registering in at 16 years. Live Steam is my Choice. LOL 
Brittany


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm 33 and have been playing with g-scale trains since I was 8! Does that mean I am still 8?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooo old. 

Feelin' it, too, today. 

Gong to play trains - that'll make me better. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Only ever admit to 10 but wifey suggests it should be at least 14. 
Went to play trains this after like tac but put my knee out,perhaps regressed youthfulness is not so good after all! 
Regards 
David


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Much like Mark, I started out around 8 years old. My father collected Lionel O-gauge, and I would build the train layout for the Christmas holiday season in our basement. Under my dad's supervision, I learned the basics of electric circuits, and to this day I am thankful for that. I got away from the hobby for several years as school and other life commitments took precedence, but never lost interest. I dabbled in N-scale for a while, then about two years ago I got the notion that large-scale was what I should concentrate my efforts on. I still collect Lionel, Flyer, Ives, Marx, and other tinplate manufacturers things with my dad. I still play with my N-scale stuff every once in a while. But for now, my main focus is on large scale, outdoors, on a just started garden railway. By the way, I'm 33 as well. Figured I'd chime in to let the "elderly" crew know that they do have succesors in this hobby. 

Tom


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

The results so far from this poll are surprising to me. There's far more younger folks showing up than I thought. 

The information is ALSO VALUABLE...especially to marketing directions that companies take. 

I'd sure like to see every active member of MLS answer the poll...and with an age, not a cop out entry.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

One month shy of 50!!! and refuse to ever grow up!!!


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

24 here, going on about 12 (so my wife says). Been in model trains my whole life. Been in every scale, but F-scale has become my favorite ever since I bought my C-21, with many, many more locos including live steam and rolling stock to come after that. 
I have been running full, half, and quarter sized steam loco's since I was 16. From a tiny 1.5' to some 3' narrow gauge, to a beautiful standard gauge 2-8-0 it sure has been a blessing to have been through it all. I now stand as an engineer on a 5" scale steam loco as a little side job (ya I get paid to play with trains). I Probably would have pursued some sort of RR career if it weren't for starting a more promising and fitting career here in my home state. 
Being fairly new on this forum it's great to see the different styles, attitudes, and skills that everyone brings about. I am very appreciative of what everyone has to offer and what I can take away from here. 
Matt


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm 66 but I think after we retire and reach Social Security we should be able to start counting down instead of up. 

Jerry


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Old enough to know better, but I'm still too young to care...


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

Younger than 20.


----------



## chanselman (Jan 7, 2008)

53


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

58 - and the living proof of the german saying: 
Women grow up. Men only grow older.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

"Not that it matters...................but I don't even care......whether or not.............. I even care"................to divulge my age. But since you are asking.................my parents missed out on the entire year of 1947 for using me as a deduction on their income tax, by just a few hours.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By Madman on 22 Sep 2010 07:40 PM 
But since you are asking.................my parents missed out on the entire year of 1947 for using me as a deduction on their income tax, by just a few hours. 


Similar situation here, my dad always scowled at me as April 15 approached...


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats two of us. I wonder if there are any more New Years babies here?


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Too damn old to remember but I was born in August, 1947 if that helps !


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted By chanselman on 22 Sep 2010 05:02 PM 
53 


"


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Steve, 
You are right about putting the wonder in your grandkids eye's. They are now starting to collect and make their own train sets (at ages 4 and 7 with the two year old right behind his big brother) and play with them all the time. So anyhow I fall into the 50 range.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By Madman on 23 Sep 2010 07:36 PM 
Thats two of us. I wonder if there are any more New Years babies here? 


Not New Years but close.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be 58 on Turkey Day 

Randy


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

What’s left of me is 60 years old till December. My dad & I did Lionel in the 50s, when I left home he went to HO. I came to G scale about 5 years ago and my only regret is I did not discover this awesome hobby sooner. 
Best, Ted


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dad loved trains, loved pacing them on family trips and in 1949 had a huge Lionel Set shipped to Manila when he was stationed there a year before my birth. My older brother is a nerd and Dad wasn't much good with his hands... Orders to Astoria Or (1955) meant a huge house on base and a Basement!!! I petitioned for and was allowed to set up the trains in the basement year round instead of only at Christmas... 
1960 'they' switched me to HO and gave away my beloved Lionel... weight and bulk vs. moving allowances. 
1977 'ish' I switched to On3 
2005 My starter set ...... in G $cale....of course I knew better... more track, more rolling stock and so it goes. 
A young 60, looks like I'd need to bleach my mustache to fit in at Marty's! Still have a full head of hair too.... 
John


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it is considered an "older persons" hobby because typically two things are needed for large scale: Money & Space. Money usually comes from secure jobs and lack of bills and general stability, space usually comes from the ownership of a house. Notice I used "usually" because there are always different cases but when people are younger these things typically arent options yet. 

When I was a kid, although lots of you would still call me a kid being 36, I had an N scale train set on a 4 x 6 portable table that would reside under my bed when not in use. I had 2 hand me down locos & I bought used cars for $5 that i would fix up from a local hobby store with my paper route money. My entire collection could be kept in a shoebox under my bed. 

When I was older I had HO trains and a 2 piece 4 x 8 layout that I could take apart and move when i moved due to new job or new apartment. I had more money to buy nicer rolling stock and locos. My collection was now carried in a footlocker. 

I got a career & bought a house. Now my F scale layout Takes up my backyard and my collection fills my garage and basement and I'd need a moving truck to get it out of the house. 

My dad says by the time I hit 50 I'll be into ride on trains and by 70 I'll own a real railroad! But my point is I now have space and money to be a large scale railroader. 

Terry


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

To me age is just a number. When I can't get in and out of the Vette, then I will admit I am old. At present, I am 61, and not afraid to tell it. I started garden railroading when I was 48.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I might just let all of you figure that out with this little clue. I awakened on my 40th birthday to some very sad news about a few airplanes that had crashed into the twin towers. 

Richard


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

"47" was a very good year  

GaryR


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 22 Sep 2010 12:34 PM 
The results so far from this poll are surprising to me. There's far more younger folks showing up than I thought. 
The information is ALSO VALUABLE...especially to marketing directions that companies take. 
I'd sure like to see every active member of MLS answer the poll...and with an age, not a cop out entry. 



Boy Mike.. I'm also surprised of how young most are on this post. but. guess it me getting older. 
Now at 75, I don't feel so bad out today digging and replacing a two track trestle plus another spur off the main line to the house. 

Glad to see the future of the hobby is looking up.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

¾ of a century plus 3 
I will let you do the math.


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

I’m 65. I’ll be 66 in December. I’ve been retired since Feb 2008. Turns out I made a BIG mistake when I retired. I chose to leave my 401k with the company since I didn’t really need it right then (to let it grow). Guess what!! It dropped like a rock. I’m trying to wait until it at least gets back to where it was before the crash before I withdraw it. So while I don’t have all the spare cash I would like, I can still manage about $250 a month for the Eagle Creek & Sandbarn Railroad. However, when you are just starting out, $250 a month doesn’t seem to go very far. 
Like several people have said before, the initial investment is steep but later can drop to a very reasonable amount. I haven’t gotten past the initial investment yet. 
I have space. The wife and I have lived here for about 17 years on 2 tree covered acres. Our plans are to die here, sometime in the distant future. And although I’m currently working with a restricted budget, it is totally uncommitted money. 
By the way, I’m having lots of fun! 
Lloyd


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By sandbarn on 26 Sep 2010 04:39 AM 
... the initial investment is steep but later can drop to a very reasonable amount. ... 

that makes me smile. 

i was 18 or 19, when i found an LGB starter set under the tree. that was 40 years and a couple of indoor and outdoor layouts ago. but i am still (or again for the umpteenth time) stuck with initial costs. 

once the dreamed up layout is built, it has to be adapted/amplificated/changed/remade/replaced/... or, or, or... 

i think age does not play an important role - just because not the finished layout is the game, but the way to it. 
a model railroad, that does not undergo frequent changes is in coma. 
and a layout is really finished, when they carry the owner out. 


note: i am writing about modelling and modellers here. not about collecting and collectors. 
(although i never heard about a really complete collection neither...)


----------



## rcpilot2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Retired in August of 02. 

Will be 65 in November. 

Dick L.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I'm 39 (a youngster over here, that's why I like it so much ;-) ). 
Underpaid government official in law-enforcement sector. Have a rental home, 3 kids, 1 wife, 1 car. 

Can only dream of spending the european equivalent of 250 dollar a month... (count your blessings Lloyd ;-) ). 
On the other hand; I have no money to invest, so no pain when it drops... I count my blessings too!


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I am 72 young, retire one time in 2000 from mantinance job at a apartment complace 
than another 10 years at a grocery store. Though I would have more time with trains 
boy was I fooled seem that I have less time now than when I was working. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Ken, that makes you only one year younger than me!! That's pretty young!! 

Ed


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By flats on 26 Sep 2010 06:35 AM 
I am 72 young, retire one time in 2000 from mantinance job at a apartment complace 
than another 10 years at a grocery store. Though I would have more time with trains 
boy was I fooled seem that I have less time now than when I was working. 
Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere 



I'm busier now that I am retired, than when I was working, raising kids, building a house and doing work on the side.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm 28, and excited to start building a garden railroad now that I have a house and a backyard. I've been collecting trains for years though, and wanting to build a garden railroad most of my life. I started in HO at age 3, started getting Garden Railways in 1993 (age 11) and talked my parents into taking me to the 1993 National Garden Railway Convention. Then in 2003 I went to the convention on my own, and this year in 2010 I went to the convention with my wife and newborn. 

It's interesting to hear about all the other ages and experiences with garden railroading. It's great how the hobby spans so many generations.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Old enough to know better.... But young enough that I can still get into trouble


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

mentally I am 27 Phisiclly I will be 65 in November. 

My Brain tells me I can do this.....My body says "No way in ****" 

I try not to get too "Set in my ways" and take advice from anyone no matter what age 

You are never to old to learn something stupid.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it's been over a week. 

Here is a spreadsheet of the data so far. A total of 149 responses: 124 (valid) ages (and 25 clowns, some of which may have also selected a valid age in addition to expressing their "attitude"). 

The average age is just a few days shy of 53 years old (I assumed each grouping of ages to be evenly distributed, so I multiplied the number of responses by the mid point of the range (except the 1st and last groups where I used 15 and 95, respectively, as the mid point; Thus the sum of the ages is 6570, divided by 124 responses is 52.98). 

To help you interpret the layout of the chart... 

The chart combines the age groups in various ways based on what someone might consider the arbitrary nomenclature of: "Young", "Middle age" and "Old". 

If you look down about 1/2 way between the top and the bar chart you will see that the Sum of the age groups of: "less than 20" thru "40-49" is 52, which is 41.94% of the total. 

Then note that the age group "50-59" is 28 which is 22.58% of the total. 

The sum of the age groups "60-69" thru "90-Oh dear" is 44 which is 35.48% of the total. 

You can also look at the line below that and see that 80 people (or 64.52%) are below age 60. 

Or look at the line above and see that 72 (or 58.06%) are above 50 years of age. 


RATZ! Now I don't see a way to insert an image in the editor for the Poll forum. I will try creating it in another forum editor and copy & paste the code here...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Clown, huh? I'll give you a clown. Mwahahahahahaha 








Seriously, though, the answer depends on who you ask. My kids think I'm older than dirt. My father thinks I'm still 14. My ex would probably say I'm mentally stuck a 5. It's cold and damp so I feel about 87 today. I'm 5 years to the day younger than my aunt April, and she resented me for 'stealing' her b'day for a long time. And The Soviets put Luna 10 into moon orbit a week before I was born...... Google it if you really need to know


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Mik on 29 Sep 2010 10:10 PM 
Clown, huh? I'll give you a clown. Mwahahahahahaha 








Seriously, though, the answer depends on who you ask. My kids think I'm older than dirt. My father thinks I'm still 14. My ex would probably say I'm mentally stuck a 5. It's cold and damp so I feel about 87 today. I'm 5 years to the day younger than my aunt April, and she resented me for 'stealing' her b'day for a long time. And The Soviets put Luna 10 into moon orbit a week before I was born...... Google it if you really need to know 



I always haited word problmes....Farmer Brown has six cows ect ect ect.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I count everyone from 40, arbitrary though it may seem, as somewhat "over the hill." After all, anyone who recalls their early 20s remembers how old 40 appeared to them back then. In any case, that leaves very few people in the younger categories. On top of that, the internet is far more likely to be used by younger people, which means they would be disproportionately represented here. Thus, I maintain that this poll by its very nature masks the overwhelming numbers of older people who engage in the large-scale hobby relative to those less than 40. This truly is a "senior" hobby.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I sure wish the total number of votes had been larger...149 just doesn't sound large enough for the number of hits on this site. Anyway, the results are interesting...like 42% of the voters are under 50...meaning most probably never saw real steam trains operating in revenue service. IMHO, that's 40% of the buyers who will tilt towards buying diesels and to buying fewer cabooses. Makes one kinda wonder why there aren't more new diesels engines being developed for sale. 

It also means that 42% of the buyers would be interested in "newer" kinds of buildings. Ya know, you can buy about 30 kinds of log cabin kits...or one room homes. Ever tried to buy a small Rexall pharmacy?...or McDonalds?...modern school buildings...businesses from the 70s or 80s? Oh yeah....in 1/29th scale too. Same for cars and trucks...they'll be needed. 

It also means that 42% of the buyers will be significantly more interested in advanced electronics for their GRRs...and high tech features. Our younger railroaders are quite comfortable now with "high tech"...even if they don't use many of the high tech features. Take a look at the complexity of any TV or microwave oven today...compared to the ones we had 20 years ago...now, go look at your train controller and ask the same question.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep I agree Mike. Maybe the older folks are more vocal, since "techies" seem to always be beaten down by the "it's too complicated" group. 

Keeping up with tech keeps my mind going, and as I believe you are saying, will be of interest to newer hobbyists. 

I remember back in the late 60's I almost pee'd myself when I read about technologies that allowed 2 locos on the same track to move independently. Same when I heard a quality sound system. 

It's this kind of stuff that will attract the minds of newcomers I believe. 

Greg


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Recently celebrated the 29th anniversary of my 26th birthday.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

God, Based on this info our Hobby is DOOMED I SAY DOOMED....................


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe not. I just watched a video on MTH products, made about 10 years ago I believe.. they only had the challenger and the hudson in O scale. "MTH Mike" said that the average age of the person in the hobby (I believe he was looking at O scale statistics) was 52. The interesting comment is that the age apparently had remained constant for many years. 

Sometimes we agonize about getting (way) younger people into the hobby, but I believe many people enter it when retiring tool. 

Also, the average age of retirement is going up. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I find this interesting. It would mean more if we split up the age groups into different parts of the hobby. Like live steam, electric, indoor, outdoor, big enough yard for your own railroad no railroad so travel to events, belong to a group of like ages, etc. I’m sure you can come up with other categories. 

Greg, I find your cement about the average age of retirement is going up, is this true? I always thought that 65 was the expected retirement age, all my friends are retired at least 5 years and many 10 year earlier than that. I retired at 59; I am 62 now and feel like 26. I have always said "I am not sure what I am going to be when I grow up".


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I will not have the opportunity to "retire" I am afraid - I SPEND TOO MUCH ON TRAINS! hehe


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I retired at 59. 67 now.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I am 31 and I have never seen steam engines being used on the real line yet I prefer steam engines over diesels any day! Something about boiling water, the aroma's of coal I just cant get enough of. Diesel's just don't quite have that "WOW" factor as a steam engine does, they don't have that "living, breathing" aspect in my own opinion. 

And this is coming from a computer programmer (my main profession) 

So I will continue to run steam (especially live steam) and plan on building my own coal boilers in the future - as soon as I get off my arse lol (and stop buying already made ones hehehe)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Two weeks now and responses are getting far between. 

Here is a new spreadsheet of the data so far. A total of 160 responses: 134 (valid) ages (and 26 clowns, some of which may have also selected a valid age in addition to expressing their "attitude"). 

The average age is now about 52 and 1/2 (same assumptions are before: each grouping of ages is assumed to be evenly distributed, so I multiplied the number of responses by the mid point of the range (except the 1st and last groups where I used 15 and 95, respectively, as the mid point; Thus the sum of the ages is 7030, divided by 134 responses is 52.46). 

To help you interpret the layout of the chart... 

The chart combines the age groups in various ways based on what someone might consider the arbitrary nomenclature of: "Young", "Middle age" and "Old". 

If you look down at lines 11 & 12 you will see that the Sum of the age groups of: "less than 20" thru "40-49" is 58, which is 43.28% of the total. 

Then note that the age group "50-59" is 29 which is 21.64% of the total. 

The sum of the age groups "60-69" thru "90-Oh dear" is 47 which is 35.07% of the total. 

You can also look at the 2 lines below that and see that 87 people (or 64.93%) are below age 60. 

Or look at the 2 lines above and see that 76 (or 56.72%) are above 50 years of age.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think the statistics you provided are pretty typical for any category of model train (or even real train) enthusiasts; which tends to be folks over 50 who aren't chasing women too much anymore and have settled down


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about your skewed perspective...(numbers don't lie) but I see that there is a not that much of a spread in numbers from 30 to 70. Ok so drop the low ball number of the 30 to 39 year olds and there are only a five people difference between the 40 to 49 crowd and the 60-69 crowd. That is a whole LOT closer than most would assume I think. Food for thought anyhow. 

Chas


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Steamhead! I stopped counting my age on the Fahrenheit scale, switched over to Celcius, and now I am 17C! 

There is a photo of me with my first train at age 3F.


----------

